# Butterfly's twin doelings



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Born about 2pm this afternoon


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are too cute


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Such cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, they are just precious!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

so sweet


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw!  The second one's ears are so adorable and funny! She's like "Who you lookin' at?"


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I want that doe! Can I have her pretty please?


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are precious ! Congrats


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol thanks everyone. I was so excited to get two does. This is the last time we are breeding Butterfly. She was my first cashmere goat. So I really really wanted one more doe out of her (I have a daughter of hers that is 7) so I am so thankful to have two!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Way too cute ! Congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

yay Butterfly!!! Beautiful little does


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So very very cute!!! 

Hey send some of those girl vibes up this way - I have a nine year old LaMancha who I would LOVE to keep a doeling from and retire her from breeding.... So far she's given me twin boys each time. -_- Lol


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

AWWWW! Precious!!! So adorable. Congrats.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Frosty1 said:


> So very very cute!!!
> 
> Hey send some of those girl vibes up this way - I have a nine year old LaMancha who I would LOVE to keep a doeling from and retire her from breeding.... So far she's given me twin boys each time. -_- Lol


Sending pink vibes your way!!!!


----------

